# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب كبير بالعضوة ( مجرد فكرة )

## Ahmad zo3bi

رحبوا معي بالعضوة الجديدة في شبكتنا المميزة دائما انشالله (مجرد فكرة)....


عضوة رائعة تمتلك الكثير في جعبتها لتتحفنا به ..... فرحبوا بها

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيها بيننا 
نورتي " مجرد فكرة "[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

حللت اهلا ووطئت سهلا

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## آلجوري

> رحبوا معي بالعضوة الجديدة في شبكتنا المميزة دائما انشالله (مجرد فكرة)....
> 
> 
> عضوة رائعة تمتلك الكثير في جعبتها لتتحفنا به ..... فرحبوا بها



*إن شاء الله *

----------


## آلجوري



----------


## مُجرد فكرة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ة بركاته 

أخي Ahmad zo3bi

أعتذر بداية على التأخر بالرد 

إذ تكون الظروف أحيانا أقوى منا و من رغباتنا

و أشكرك على هذه الباردة الطيبة و الترحيب المميز 

و الله إنه لشرف عظيم لي أن أتواجد بينكم ها هنا 

على أمل أن أكون عند حسن الظن بي 

أستفيد أولا و أفيد بإذن الله 

جزيت خيرا سيدي الفاضل

لكنني لا أنسى أن أشكر بالمقابل معلمي و أستاذي انسياب يراع 

الذي دلني عليكم و بعث إلي دعوة بالانضمام

جزيل الشكر و جل الامتنان و وافر المحبة والاحترام 

دمت متألقا سيدي صاحب قلم ذهبي يبهر أينما حل أو ارتحل 

دمتم بود جميعا أيها الأفاضل*

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

*saousana 

النور نورك اختي

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء

دمت كما تحبين*

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

[align=center]shatnawi_king_CS

جزيل الشكر لك سيدي 

يسعدني و يشرفني أن أنضم إليكم 

بوركت أخي الكريم

دمت في رعاية المولى الكريم[/align]

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

*زهره التوليب

أهلا بك اختي 

أسعدني الانضمام إلى هذا الصرح العظيم 

و التواجد بين أعضاء مميزين مثلكم 

دمتم متالقين*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

نورتي القعدة والمكاان ...

واهلا وسهلا

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

[align=center]mylife079 

أهلا بك سيدي الكريم 

أشكر تواجدك و ترحيبك 

تشرفت بالانضمام إليكم 

تقبل خالص عبارات الاحترام [/align]

----------


## مُجرد فكرة

[align=center]آيات قاسم 

أشكر حضورك اختي في الله

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير الجزاء 

أتمنى لك دوام الصحة و التألق

على أمل أن نكون جميعا عند حسن الظن بنا 

ليظل هذا الصرح متألقا مميزا 

تقبلي خالص الود أختي [/align]

----------


## ميرمادا27

نصمت وفي اذهننا الف فكره..نتوقف شاردين الذهن عن التفكير..هناك مايزعجنا..يحزننا..يبكينا..يؤلمنا..حتى الكتابه هنا لاتنسينا..حتى اللهو لايغرينا..وان قررنا السفر او الرحيل..ف الروح اما عالقه رغم محاولتنا الهروب ..او مسافره الى ملاندرك برغم من ارادتها البقاء..هذاالتناقض وهذاالارباك الذي نشعر به ما سببه والى اين سيوصلنا ..للاكتئاب ام الضياع اوالانتحار...في احسن لا اقول الظروف بل الحظوظ نقف اما منتصرين..اومتاملين اوباكين ..لكننا في كل الاحوال نعلم ان الايمان وحده مكانه القلب الذي يوجه الروح الى طريقها قد تكون شائكه ومعثره ومليئه بصعاب ...لكن المشي بهداوه وتان وفهمنا وتقبلنا للاخر يصنع المستحيل ...ويؤلف القلوب...انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ف سر تميزنا هواختلافنا والاختلاف يبعدالرتابه والملل والروتين ويكسبنا الخبرات ويفيدنافي السعي والعلم والبحث والتكنولوجيا ...عش محبا"وابتسم لكل من حولك فانك ستجدالكل قد اصبحوا مثلك اوصرت واصبحت لهم قدوه وامل ونور.....

----------

